# Moderator's Salmon & Steelhead Outing Song



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

M-S Moderator's Salmon & Steelhead Outing Song
http://www.bobrivers.com/player/player.asp?atype=tunes&ID=979&Speed=4


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

M-S Moderator's Salmon & Steelhead Outing Song
(Parody of Abraham, Martin and John by Dion)

Has anybody here
Seen old friend Salmon
Can you tell me
Where they spawn
We freed a lot of hatchlings
But it seems they just die young
I just trolled around 
And theyre gone

Whoooo! I got one, I got one! its a big un, a big un!
You land a Steelhead dude?
No a steel bumper off a 64 Plymouth, or maybe its a 63!

Has anybody here
Seen my old friend Steelhead
Aint seen that native for so long
I fish with a lot of people
Never seen a soul that caught one
You know I just fished around 
And theres none


----------

